# Chimney though second floor, for heat.



## Mitchcull (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello all. Second time posting.
I have a question for anyone that can answer.
In my garage at the moment I have no heat. 
There is a separate loft above the garage.
Access from outside. 
I want to put my wood stove in the shop and run the pipe right up through the loft and use the heat from the chilmy to heat the loft.
Is this possible? If I put a barrier around the pipe though the loft?
I also wanted to put a small fan behind the pipe to move the air around. I know this might create more creacilt to clean more often but I am OK with that. 
Just wondering what parts I would need to do this. 

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## DougA (Dec 17, 2015)

I believe wood stoves are not permitted in garages by law.  I'm not sure on the difference between a workshop and a garage in the law, but having combustible gases are the problem.  Once you go through the ceiling, you're supposed to use a ceiling adapter and then SS insulated chimney. Not much heat off of that.
I could be wrong and I'll let other's answer. Keep in mind this is for Canada and the laws may be different.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Dec 17, 2015)

Is there any reason you couldn't put a few vents to let the warm air sneak up there? Or some kind of plenum (is that the word?) over the stove to channel the heat above the stove and on into the loft? No idea on the codes btw


----------



## jb6l6gc (Dec 18, 2015)

DougA said:


> I believe wood stoves are not permitted in garages by law.  I'm not sure on the difference between a workshop and a garage in the law, but having combustible gases are the problem.  Once you go through the ceiling, you're supposed to use a ceiling adapter and then SS insulated chimney. Not much heat off of that.
> I could be wrong and I'll let other's answer. Keep in mind this is for Canada and the laws may be different.


Yes you are wrong wood stoves are allowed in garages in Canada but
Not in the us. Bottom of door must be 18" off ground.  You must check with
Your local building department and insurance provider though.  Some allow some don't. Some have more rwquirments for example in my county you must put crash protection in front of it.  
Surprised you would jump to a conclusion douga without even searching out the proper info for op.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Dec 18, 2015)

In a case
Of any discrepancy of local to national codes the stricter of them is what you need to adhere to.  The radiant heat from the garage may naturally heat the upper space. Just won't be a quick process. Best thing to do is what I did when I wanted to
Know if I could install a stove in my garage. Talk to a local building inspector . You insurance provider and a local wett certified installer. Then you will have all the info you need at no cost


----------



## begreen (Dec 19, 2015)

The amount of heat you are going to get from a class A chimney running through the loft (required) is most likely not going to be enough to heat the loft, but heating the space below it will help. Check with the inspecting authority and fire marshall to see if putting a stove in the garage is permitted. Some jurisdictions do allow this, but with caveats like raising the stove 18" above the floor.


----------

